# need help from experienced trappers please



## Bud Guidry (Feb 7, 2009)

a few questions.

i'm looking to buy a dozen or so traps for trapping fox and bobcats

what size and model trap would you recommend

what company would you recommend i buy these traps from, ( best prices)

i need some fox urine, who do you feel sells the best products at the best prices. ( trusted seller)

are there any other recommendations you could give me to help my adventures success rate, ( lures, scents, baits) how to use them?

sorry if these questions have been covered before in earlier topics, i'm sorta new here. i do have a bit of experience with trapping small game, muskrat, nutria, ***** ect. ect. i'm from south louisiana, but i own property in mississippi where we have quite a few cats and fox running around, i'd like to be prepared for next season. i have taken two coyotes thuis past winter using dirt hole sets, would this same ttechnique work for fox?

i also did a bit of research on trapping cats. this is my main target species and discovered you guys use feathers as attractants?

any help with this would be greatly appreciated. been lurking here for awhile and haven't made many post but i plan on becoming a regular contributor in the near future.

again, thanks

Bud


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

If I were you I would buy some 1.75's or 2's for fox and cats. We don't have cats in ohio that we can trap. I personally prefer oneida victors, or sleepy creeks. As far as a lure is concerned I like Blackies Blend lures best. Their TKO, Brushmaster, Lightfoot, and Red Ranger are good lures. http://www.blackiesblend.com/index.html My traps I usually get locally from my fur buyer. If there's anything you need help with just post it.


----------



## Bud Guidry (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for the heads up trapperbo. i'm excited about this new adventure, been spotting some hugh bobcats running around and i missed a beautiful fox for bow season so i know theres some of those critters to in my woods.

have any of you seen a black phase colored fox, the one i missed for bow season was almost completely black , white or silver gaurd hairs alone his back and face. i've seen a few fox on my property , grays and reds but never one this color.

thanks, Bud


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

i caught this one last year.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

A good brand of trap to look into is Sterlings. They are a very good cat trap and we've had VERY few pull outs over the years with them. They are a little expensive though.

Here's a few pics of some good locations, and a couple sets that show how we use our feathers and attractors for step guides etc.

Locations:

This place has a lot of rabbit holes underneith it. No cats here though:









Couple more



























Very good spot. Cats will always work points because they're always curious what's on the other side. Curiosity killed the kitty! Produced 4 cats here.









Here's the sets. You can see how I use pidgeon feathers to put the paw RIGHT on the pan.


















Here's a walk through of the location I got 4:

















I hope this helped. It is a little brief but if you have any questions ask away!


----------



## Bud Guidry (Feb 7, 2009)

hi take um close, the pictures of your sets explains alot, i understand now how you need to direct the animal into the set and also where the animal sets his foot when approching the trap. man these pictures explain more than i've read so far, a big thanks buddy.

Bud


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Not a problem bud. Just remember almost nothing bothers cats. They're very curious and a very daring and a mostly stupid creature. Once you pinch them though they can get REALLY smart!


----------



## DustyC (Apr 12, 2009)

I really like those sets. They are not so elaborate that a coyote would shy from one. We have alot of cat trappers where I'm from and it seems like there sets tend to make a coyote scent shy. They will use huge flags. The feathers used as aguide should work great for yotes also. Good work. :beer:


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Everbody else is right on the trap sizes but personally the best lures you will ever find comes from Cavens trapping supplies.


----------

